# C'mon AMUSE ME!! take it of sexy boy!!



## MacVirgin (Jun 24, 2006)

o.k so after seeing pics of the A muse collection i got a little bit inspired with the eyes and stuff. I know this doesn't look like the A muse pics. But i'm planning on doing this again and try to recreate that look in my own style
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I posted some more pics on the mask challenge thread.  Enough talkin here it goes.












Thanks for looking sweeties!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 24, 2006)

Hubba Hubba Hubba!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 24, 2006)

omg.. That is so hot 
You did a great job


----------



## luckyme (Jun 24, 2006)

Are you kidding me? These look 10 X better than the ones MAC did!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luckyme* 
_Are you kidding me? These look 10 X better than the ones MAC did!_

 





.........


----------



## honyd (Jun 24, 2006)

supppppperrrrr hot!!!... where did u see the pics of the amuse collection i didnt see them yet


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honyd* 
_supppppperrrrr hot!!!... where did u see the pics of the amuse collection i didnt see them yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks girls!

I saw a link on another mu board
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  they are cute. Don't know if it's o.k to put a link here.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 24, 2006)

ur so creative! dooo post more!!! dooooo iiiiitttttttt


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 24, 2006)

you are super fly.
LOVE the lashes.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 24, 2006)

great!


----------



## ette (Jun 24, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOW. That is incredible!! You should design MAC's postcards lol.


----------



## honyd (Jun 24, 2006)

oooo...well if u get time pm the link 2 me....heheh im dying to see it!...lol


----------



## Pei (Jun 24, 2006)

U're the greatest!


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 24, 2006)

This looks awesome, I love the mirrored eyebrow!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 24, 2006)

Holy crap you look AMAZING!!  Rock on momma, you OWNED that look!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_WOOOOOOOOOOW. That is incredible!! You should design MAC's postcards lol._

 
tssss i wish! i would totaly drop everything in a sec if i could work for (ma, designing, bringing coffee, cleaning toilet whaaat!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hahahahaha... lol) mac


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* 
_Holy crap you look AMAZING!!  Rock on momma, you OWNED that look!!_


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 24, 2006)

W-o-w!


----------



## renew (Jun 24, 2006)

Incredible! Daaamn.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 24, 2006)

that is the most beautiful thing youve posted! i looove it. you look hot. you have skills.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 24, 2006)

You got mad artistic skills!!! You go girl!


----------



## hinna (Jun 24, 2006)

I love your posts. So artistic and creative. Love it!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jun 24, 2006)

wow u are truely creative i love the stuff on ur eye brow and on ur lip


----------



## gRiZeLda (Jun 24, 2006)

your simply AMAZING! i LOVE looking at ur posts!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 24, 2006)

Holy Crap! That is FREAKIN cool! I am positively green with envy!


----------



## CaramelKiss (Jun 24, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jun 24, 2006)

*GASP* Your talent is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 25, 2006)

This is just absolutely gorgeous! if you can PLease PM the link, I Wanna See!


----------



## Minrlluv2 (Jun 25, 2006)

That is freaking A-MAZING!!!!! Love it! Wish I had your skill and creativity!!


----------



## devin (Jun 25, 2006)

what an awesome job!!! that looks amazing!!


----------



## tricky (Jun 25, 2006)

that is nothing short of incredible!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2006)

i'm glad you guys like it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..


----------



## jn_woods (Jun 25, 2006)

That is amazing!


----------



## Glitziegal (Jun 25, 2006)

Incredible.  You are so darned creative.  You should be a stylist for MAC.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_Incredible.  You are so darned creative.  You should be a stylist for MAC._

 





 ohh wow thanks! you're sweet :sangel:. i would love too soooooo freaking much!!! but how  :spy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... oh well


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Minrlluv2* 
_That is freaking A-MAZING!!!!! Love it! Wish I had your skill and creativity!!_

 
well let me tell you that i think you've got some fantastic skills! cause i just LOVE the glowyness of your looks


----------



## JackieB (Jun 25, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 25, 2006)

wow, that is awesome!


----------



## delovely (Jun 25, 2006)

wow! you are SO creative! I love it


----------



## KJam (Jun 28, 2006)

Very dramatic, and gorgeous! What is on your lips?


----------



## Neon_Couture (Jun 28, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_Very dramatic, and gorgeous! What is on your lips?_

 
Thanks! on the upperlip clear gloss with a lil bit of gold dusk and on the lowerlip just cleargloss and the goldenfoil


----------



## Sanne (Jun 28, 2006)

whoahhh that's AMAAAAAZING!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_whoahhh that's AMAAAAAZING!_


----------



## Starbright211 (Jun 28, 2006)

Son of a beesting.... you always do an amazing job!!! I am SUPER jealous.


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Jun 28, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!!  you look amazing and at first i thought this was a manniquin!  you have tons of talent & creativity!  very inspiring!!!


----------



## MissDiva (Oct 14, 2007)

oh wow this is amazing and you are beautiful


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 14, 2007)

So much talent and all that...do me next, please!!!


----------



## zerin (Oct 14, 2007)

Whoa!!!!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 16, 2007)

wowwwwwwwww,u have skillz gurl


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 16, 2007)

Amazing, fun look!!  Nice work.


----------



## susannef (Oct 16, 2007)

wow this looks amazing! very artistic and creative! =D


----------



## makeupgal (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, this is amazing!  This is better than what was on the MAC postcard.


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 17, 2007)

WOWEEEEEEEEEeeeeee!!!


----------



## pichima (Oct 17, 2007)

a-ma-ziiiiing!!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 19, 2008)

awesome
such a gorgeous look


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 19, 2008)

THAT'S HOT!  can u make them bigger so we can see all the detail??

ETA: oh wait, i didn't those are from 2006
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so... no need to make bigger lol


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 19, 2008)

WOW!! you are super talented. Thats gorgeous work.


----------



## Tatti (Dec 20, 2008)

this is just WOW!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 21, 2008)

REALLY Creative and Pretty!


----------



## srl5045 (Dec 22, 2008)

So hot!
I absolutely love it!


----------



## msaesthetic (Dec 22, 2008)

This is amazing. Your creativity is crazy


----------

